# Prototype completed



## Molokai (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi guys, this is latest knife completed,
this one has my first tapered tang, casted burl, gray vulc.paper.
3.2 inch blade ATS34, stainless steel, satin finish.
Leather sheath, non carry, just to put it into bag or something. 
This was not a custom order so i did some creative octopus stamping. I kind of like not making custom orders because i can express my self better..... always been a artistic guy.... :)

C&C welcome

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 25, 2015)

I saw this on Facebook but didn't have a chance to really look at it. I love the wood and sheath, not sure how I feel about the shape of the blade... But you are right, you're an artist, and a very talented one at that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 25, 2015)

Wow I like everything about that knife. The sheath is really cool too. Is that a knife for you that you plan to use?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 25, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Wow I like everything about that knife. The sheath is really cool too. Is that a knife for you that you plan to use?


I am working on that knife for me. Still cant decide wood or non wood. Lol. I love wood. Really dont know why some favor g10 or micarta or else. Wood is wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 25, 2015)

I like it. I'm more a natural beauty of the wood kind of guy but I'm starting to like cast stuff a bit too. And it's a good way to salvage nice wood also.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 25, 2015)

Killer handle and sheath Tom !!! The sheath makes me think wild Wild West lol . The blade seems more kitchen knife shape ........ Not a bad thing . I 'm a fan of your file spine too .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Jun 25, 2015)

Sweet knife! The scales are killer! Looks like it would be a real handy camp knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2015)

That is one sexy knife. Love that articulated or bent handle. Sheath is awesome and the tentacles are cooler still. Great scales. Only thing wrong with it is it has the wrong owner.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2015)

Tom could a sheath like that become a belt loop sheath? I love that design because it allows most of the handle to be exposed.


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 25, 2015)

I like it Tom, You see 1o inch blade in that style used in cutting competitions, a lot. It is a very strong blade style that is good for hard use. The sheith is also unique.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (Jun 25, 2015)

A change is as good as a holiday so they say....I like it Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 25, 2015)

That's awesome....it looks lime a reverse tanto blade... I'm a fan of it.

Very nice job Tom...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 25, 2015)

Tom...Good looking knife. I like the tapered tang as it adds some character to the handle. I have done about 10 tapered tangs recently and they have come out pretty good. The only trouble has been that I have to keep adjusting when fitting it up so as not to have any gaps. Corby's are a life saver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 25, 2015)

Tom - I like it a lot. Its a beautiful knife. The blade style looks great to me. I bought steel to make a similar shape with about a 12 or 14" blade just to do landscape clean up with. I like the looks of the cast wood handle but I'm hesitant about is durability. Not for any reason other than my own paranoia... Using it to fill voids is one thing but I always wonder about the long resin to wood joints. Go beat the snot out of the handle and let us know  
I love the sheath and I believe you could make it a belt loop sheath like Kevin suggested. 
Great job! Looking forward to more knives that aren't orders

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 25, 2015)

Perfect Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank you all for kind comments. 
@Kevin , i can just remove thread and add one layer of leather for whatever carry. Three angles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 26, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Tom...Good looking knife. I like the tapered tang as it adds some character to the handle. I have done about 10 tapered tangs recently and they have come out pretty good. The only trouble has been that I have to keep adjusting when fitting it up so as not to have any gaps.


Use vulc.paper and corby and it will be OK....


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 26, 2015)

Awesome craftsmanship once again Tom! Here is a critique from a non-knife making, know-nothing guy. The handle is very beautiful, flashy and eye catching, while the blade style appears utilitarian and no-nonsense, I'm conflicted

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice knife. That is a knockout handle. Neat sheath. Oh, did I say that was a knockout handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strider (Jun 27, 2015)

As always, looking good! Up until now, I've never seen grey vulc.paper. Sweet! A uniform color, matching all other? Yup!
It looks handy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jun 27, 2015)

I love everything about. Outstanding knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 27, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Awesome craftsmanship once again Tom! Here is a critique from a non-knife making, know-nothing guy. The handle is very beautiful, flashy and eye catching, while the blade style appears utilitarian and no-nonsense, I'm conflicted


No nothing my behind!! I bet you you know more ways to use it than I can count.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

